# I am really overweight



## patrikcainan (Feb 28, 2011)

I need to know if I'm really overweight. I'm very active in  strength  class and we do plyometrics every other day and lift as well. I try to   stay away from junk food and try to eat as healthy as possible.What  should I do? I don't eat candy, sweets or pop.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 28, 2011)

How much you weigh? How tall are you? What is your body fat?
You gotta give info so bros here can help you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

Wait, you just want to know if you are over weight? Ask a doctor if you are a healthy weight.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Wait, you just want to know if you are over weight? Ask a doctor if you are a healthy weight.



Someone should be able to tell if your overweight without asking a doctor. I was 200 lbs with 7% body fat a couple of years ago and my doctor told me I was 20 pounds over my idea weight.


----------



## Suspicious_Sean (Mar 1, 2011)

Is you a big fat cunt like? Eat Kiwi fruit it burns fat


----------



## chevyman (Mar 1, 2011)

If you want some help then post up your stats, Height, weight etc and someone or several someones can give you some suggestions. Just because your not totaly shredded does not mean you are "overweight". Also, like vortrit stated, you can be over your "ideal weight" and still be healthy. Some of the docs are still going by the old charts for height and weight and they can be deceiving.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my god doctors still use the BMI charts? I recant my advice and replace it with ask a competent doctor/person.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Someone should be able to tell if your overweight without asking a doctor. I was 200 lbs with 7% body fat a couple of years ago and my doctor told me I was 20 pounds over my idea weight.


  pics or gtfo


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 1, 2011)

heres an easy test to tell if your fat... with your right hand reach under your left breast now flick up does it jiggle? now flex your chest and repeat...if you answered yes to both of those then yes your a fat titty bitch.. ok still not convinced. during your day does anyone poke you in the back or belly and make you laugh? if you answered yes to that than you are a fat doughboy.. i just thought of a new thread... go to anything goes to find more tests


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2011)

Post pics or STFU.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Seriously though.  What is your BF% and how lean do you look?  Something son.


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea overweight can mean a handful of different things. Someone can be 5"4 200 pounds of pure muscle and they would be considered severely overweight on a doctors normal "chart".  It all depends man. There's bone structure, muscle mass, BMI, and all sorts of other factors that go into whether you are truly overweight or not.  I think the best way to determine if you are overweight or not is your body fat percentage.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> pics or gtfo



How about you blow me instead? 

I mean seriously why would I lie about being 200 lbs. That's the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard. Of course, coming from you...


----------



## jagbender (Mar 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Someone should be able to tell if your overweight without asking a doctor. I was 200 lbs with 7% body fat a couple of years ago and my doctor told me I was 20 pounds over my idea weight.


 

Ya gotta go by the Charts you know!   no one is "average"  Fucking charts


----------



## vortrit (Mar 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Ya gotta go by the Charts you know!   no one is "average"  Fucking charts



That was my point for ontopofanotherfag started gaying out on me and asking for pics.


----------

